# Looking for Eco-Complete



## erock (May 19, 2008)

Anyone know offhand if any LFS sells Eco-Complete? I'd like to deepen my existing bed and I just need one bag.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I bought a couple of bags over 2 years ago at the Fish Place on Green Oaks in Ft. Worth near Ridgmar Mall. I don't know if they still carry it. You might also check PetoRama in Bedford. I think it's at the corner of Harwood and Brown Trail.

I think the following link to Yahoo maps will work.

Mike

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...orth+texas&fr=my-myy-s&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think True Percula in Arlington sells it. At least I saw it there before I bought my ADA AS.


----------

